#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  O que Falta no UnderLinux ??? (Participe)

## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal já fiz essa pergunta MIL Vezes mais agora que o site ta mais rapido estavel quero saber de voces o que mais podemos fazer para subir ainda mais o nosso numero de usuarios interagindo 24 horas com o site?

----------


## Primo_USR9001

so falta voces doarem dinheiro... RS RS RS

cara o site ra super 10... problema é as pessoas postando vendas em lugares que não são devidos....

mais isso é só uma idéia... ta o site rta legau.... 

um abraço

----------


## SDM

agora acho q era uma boa um Wiki (mediawiki eu achei legal [ http://www.garimpar.com/wiki])

e acho q soh....por enquanto :good:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

SDM nao temos necessidade de wiki cheguei a essa conclusao pq eu instalei ficou 1 mes rodando e ninguem fez nada nele...

acho melhor continuarmos concentrados APENAS aqui no site e nao fazer um wiki ...

----------


## SDM

serio?? nem vi...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

baum....entao acho q agora q ele ta rapido e estavel (realmente eu acho q ta msm :P ) agente podia tentar fazer o concurso pra eleger um novo layout pro Under....pra gente sair um poco desse padrãozão  :Big Grin:

----------


## -thiago-

Com certeza faltam alguns Simulados de Linux !!! :good:

----------


## PiTsA

O legal do fórum são os relaciomentos entre os usuários, a interação entre eles... 

seria legal estimular cada vez mais a interação entre eles aqui no portal para que este seja um ponto de encontro para discussão e troca de informações e não somente dúvidas como vem sendo ultimamente....

sei lá, criando um Fórum onde o moderador aborda um tópico por dia/semana para debate entre os usuários, cada um expressa sua opnião e interagem entre si com o controle do moderador para o debate....

Ah, claro precisamos fazer entrevistas, não somente por pessoas famosas no mundo Linux, mas casos de usuários aqui do site também, para o pessoas saber dos casos de cada um.....

são apenas idéias... ainda não sei uma forma muito clara de concretiza-las...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

acho uma boa porem ate hj ninguem tomou a iniciativa e me falta tempo...

Ia ser otimo se pessoas tomassem iniciativa de colaborar com algum conteudo desse tipo para o site... Entrevistas e coisas do tipo..

----------


## PiTsA

> acho uma boa porem ate hj ninguem tomou a iniciativa e me falta tempo...
> 
> Ia ser otimo se pessoas tomassem iniciativa de colaborar com algum conteudo desse tipo para o site... Entrevistas e coisas do tipo..


bom, eu posso tomar a frente para a criação de debates e entrevistas, mas seria necessário um grupo para realização dessa tarefa, dos moderadores ou próprio usuários...

os usuários tem que se manifestar sobre estas idéias aqui para sabermos se eles irão participar, pois no fim das contas o beneficio é deles...

----------


## ederamboni

Cara vasculhei outros sites de auto ajuda como o underlinux olha rapido pratico e bem usavel em linguagem nao muito explicita uma linguagem boa para leigos o pessoal esta de parabens eu so posso deixar meus agradecimentos a equipe underlinux e e claro pro pessoal dos foruns tbm 


parabens devemos sempre ajudar a manter esse site no ar

----------


## felco

Eu achei legal essa idea de debates, participaria se alguem fizesse a organizacao.



Eu acho a idea de Wiki muito legal! É se aqui já apareceu um sistema de Wiki eu não vi!
Mas tambem acho que o Wiki ia dar trabalho... mas eu acho interessantissimo, porque ao invez de da gente ter artigos fixos teriamos artigos flexiveis que poderiamos melhorar... Wiki...

----------


## edmafer

Pra mim ainda falta algum lugar onde eu possa guardar os meu tópicos favoritos.

Tem algumas respostas que são praticamente uma aula! E num dá para eu ficar exportando o meu bookmark para ficar levando pra casa, pra aula, pro serviço...

----------


## pensador-ce

vcs poderiam fazer um cd(claro q para venda pois o site tem q pagar suas contas 8) ) com os artigos e dicas do site, tem alguns sites q fazem isso, o apostilando, gratis, baixaki, gabriel torres, seria enteressante, tipo um cd de ajuda, em vez de ler um livro tirar suas dúvidas com as dicas da under.  :Big Grin:  , q acha.
blz

----------


## oyama

O conteudo do forum e exelente, o que sinto falta e um sistema de pesquisa igual ao google para fazer uma pesquisa fina, colocando operadores logicos etc...

----------


## SDM

> O conteudo do forum e exelente, o que sinto falta e um sistema de pesquisa igual ao google para fazer uma pesquisa fina, colocando operadores logicos etc...


hehehe...a url eh grande...mas resolve:
http://www.garimpar.com/internet/?q=...onde=portugues

----------


## augusto_jdl

Concordo com PiTsA, a idéia de interagir com outros usuários é fundamental para o compartilhar do conhecimento.

Porque o fato de estarmos apenas respondendo à algumas perguntas, nos torna um pouco superficiais.

Acho importante trocarmos experiências e cultivarmos algumas amizades, que nos tornam realmente uma comunidade.

----------


## Jim

Olha.. o site tá realmente muito rápido e completo. Scorp, acho que realmente ninguém notou a presença do wiki, acho que faltou divulgação  :Embarrassment: ops:. Poderíamos criar neste wiki uma seção para "manipular" os artigos. Derepente abrir um espaço para o pessoal que queira enviar adaptaçoes dos artigos para sua distro preferida, gerando assim um banco de artigos focadas em distros.

A idéia do CD é muito boa realmente, porém é muuuuito conteúdo para organizar, mas é algo à se elaborar.

Quanto às entrevistas e tal, seria legal tb que criassemos um esquema assim, todas as semanas sorteariamos algum usuário do site e fariamos uma entrevista onde ele pudesse relatar suas experiências, e até dizer como conheceu o Under, coisas assim... acho qeu apartir disso passaríamos a conhecer melhor nossos usuários.

Tem muito à se pensar realmente.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Para criar o wiki preciso de pessoas responsaveis pelo wiki alguem se candidata no minimo uns 3.

----------


## ruyneto

Sempre fui a favor do wiki, mas atualmente não tenho o conhecimento nem o tempo para administrar ele, mas com certeza acho que seria um grande avanço para underlinux, ate acho que o primeiro tema do wiki podia ser balanceamento de 2 links, pq ja deu uns 4 topicos bem grandes disso.

Só uma coisa acho que no wiki devia ser obrigado a ser indentificado para fazer mudanças e ter um jeito de manter um backup pro pessoal não ficar zoneando, outra coisa acho que se desse o wiki devia ser integrado com o site, pois quando foi criado da outra vez cada usuário precisava se cadastrar nele, pelo menos eu tive.

falows

----------


## vfsmount

tipo...

soh pra encher o saco, os links dos artigos da pagina principal poderiam abrir em uma nova janela, deixando sempre a pagina principal pronta pro cara clicar.

valew

----------


## Jeff

Fala Scorpion,

Entao, acho que ta faltando uns simulados, do tipo que podemos criar um ranking de quem acertou mais.....etc..
Somente para testar conhecimentos..

Uma seção com scripts...por exemplo.
eu tenho no meu servidor, varios scriopts padroes que quando preciso venho e pego.

fora isso, o site ta show....
ta faltando a mulherada participar mais......kd vc, Bios? acabou a bateria?..rs..


jeff

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal integrar o mediawiki com o site nao vai ser facil... pra falar a verdade acho que vai ser impossivel hehehehe muito dificil mesmo..
queria algo integrado ao site pra nao termos que sair daqui ficar tudo num lugar só.

Já temos um otimo forum
um bom sistema de noticias
redirecionamento @under-linux.org para os users cadastrados
newsletter diaria com as noticias do dia e os topicos do forum do dia

Sinto que falta algo que possa atrair mais usuarios mais nao sei o que pode ser... estou realmente precisando de IDEIAS todo tipo de ideias digamos que isso aqui e um brainstorm falem a merda que for mais por favor falem preciso que a lampada acenda na minha cabeca.

----------


## kenh rythfield

olá pessoal!! não sei se minha ideia é interessante .. mais vou arriscar hehehe  :Embarrassment: ops: seguinte.. pq não coloca uma sala de bate papo , um SOS para q os membros q estiverem logado .. possam ajudar de forma rapida a tirar as duvidas de alguns .. ou fazer debates .. ou reuniões ..etc .. claro com um pouco de organização .. isso pode ser eficiente e rapido .. não entendo muito do negocio ..mais em q eu puder ajudar para melhoria do site ...estarei disposto ..é só me chamar :good: 

um abraço a todos até++

----------


## nozey

Idéias para melhoria do site

1) Criar um sistema de favoritos. 

2) Um novo visual

3) Entrevistas

4) Um mini-sistema de chat

5) Promoções

6) Mini-cursos. Toda semana alguém ficaria responsável por um tema, e faria um mini-curso sobre o assunto. As dúvidas poderiam ser tiradas na hora(graças ao novo e super badalado sistema de chat), ou atráves do próprio fórum

----------


## ruyneto

Chat eu sou contra que so ia acabar com o forum, pois o pessoal ia chegar ahh como faz isso, ae alguem reponderia e ele caia fora sem acrescentar nada no site, ou se ninguem respondesse a pessoa ia ficar brava ainda, então chat so se for pra amizades.

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Eh concordo com o ruyneto o pessoal ia chegar tirar a duvida e ir embora e nao ia ficar nada documentado sou contra o chat por isso...

----------


## Jim

3 contra o chat.

Bem, eu até me candidato à ajudar a cuidar do wiki, mas é complicado ficar fulltime cuidando disso, precisamos de mais gente.

Ah... uma coisa que eu ABOMINO é a guerra entre as empresas de vendas de produtos wireless. Não sei se o pessoal concorda mas são todos uns spammers... pegam msn do cara e ficam oferecendo equipamentos, nossa.. muito chatos...

----------


## Marcio68Almeida

Também sou cntra o chat, primeiro por que dispersa a atenção do trabalho principal, eu uso o Underlinux para consultar e dar palpites, não teria condições de ficar com um chat aberto, mesmo por que, acho que tem filtros contra salas de bate-papo aqui na empresa...
Acho que seria interessante ter uma biblioteca apontando para os principais fornecedores de Linux, com seus pontos fortes e fracos, nada muito complexo, apenas para que, quando as pessoas forem decidir qual distribuição for usar, escolher com mais opções e mais informações...

----------


## Bios

> fora isso, o site ta show....
> ta faltando a mulherada participar mais......kd vc, Bios? acabou a bateria?..rs..


Oi Gente !!! To aki  :Smile:  

Adoraria participar mais ... porém estou a 15 dias para entregar minha monografia (alguém manja algo de custos logisticos? eheh)..... e...tipo .... tá complicado  :Frown:  Tenho entrado pra ver se tem algo a moderar....

Acho mto boa a idéia do PiTsA .. interação com os usuários é mto show :-)

Já ouvi falar mto sobre um espaço para scripts e melhorar mais ainda nosso sistema de busca ..

Chat?? Putz .... eu acredito que ele não vái ficar concentrado no foco...linux ..... e sim que vai acabar em zoeira :-( Sei lá ...

Chefe Scorp .... semana que vem to mais sossegada ...se quiser reativar o Wiki ..eu ajudo a cuidar  :Big Grin:  (Apesar que eu acho que o foco deveria ficar mais aki no site mesmo  :Smile:  podemos fazer coisas legaiz aki !)

Uma coisa que deixaria o povo mais unido (ao menos descontraído) era colocar os aniversariantes do dia .... (parece besteira ..... mas dá uma baita interação entre o pessoal) 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## vfsmount

Boa a dos aniversariantes, outra seria mostrar a todos o alcance do Underlinux, fazendo uma pequena enquete perguntando a cidade e estado onde as pessoas moram, assim colocar que o site é visitado por gente de todos os lugares

valew

----------


## MarcusMaciel

semana que vem podemos entrar com essa enquete 
perguntando se o cara e da 
Regiao norte nortedeste sul sudeste e centro oeste hehe  :Smile:

----------


## nozey

Discordo quanto a colocar os aniversários por um simples motivo: Isso não atrai usuários. Na verdade, isso seria um addon que seria legal para os usuários cadastrados, mas ninguém pensaria: "Aquele site mostra meu aniversário, vou começar a participar dele".

Enfim, a idéia é boa mas acho que está fora do foco que o Scorpion quer: Atrair novos usuários.

Acho que três coisas que teriam um retorno rápido quanto ao número de usuários seriam:

1) Novo visual. Sim ... o Underlinux está precisando de um.
2) Promoções. Afinal, quem não gosta?
3) Mini-cursos. Um bem ministrado e divulgado curso sobre algo legal sempre atrai o pessoal.

Acabei concordando que o chat dispersaria um pouco o foco do site, mas isso me levou a outro pensamento:

Hoje em dia não precisa ser apenas bom, é preciso inovar. Adicionando recursos legais,você estaria inovando, e consequentemente atraíndo novos usuários.

Se vocês não querem que o fórum perca um pouco do foco, então é melhor nem começar a criar novos recursos. Nessa caso seria melhor mudar o visual, dar uma limpada no fórum(muitos tópicos repetidos ou velhos demais) e focar todo o potencial do pessoal no mesmo. 

Isso foi apenas minha opnião, e de maneira alguma quis ofender ninguém. Muito pelo contrário, acho que discutindo é que teremos as melhores idéias para a melhoria do site.

----------


## Bios

O Aniversário realmente nao atrai novos usuários ehehe

É so para integrar os que já participam  :Big Grin:  

Afinal ... não adianta se preocupar com novos e esquecer de quem faz parte do Underlinux todos os dias, não acham?  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Sobre o novo visual ...o Under sempre esta mudando alguma coisa ....e sempre tem pessoas que acham bom e que acham ruim .... é impossivel agradar a todos :cry: 

E infelismente .... quase ninguem se oferece para realmente fazer um layout que agrade.  :Frown:  

Os mini cursos também já estiveram em pauta .... o problema é disponibilizar tempo para alguem se dedicar a isso.... mas a idéia é mto legalz  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

a implementacao de aniversario no cadastro e simples e eu posso fazer em breve.

Sobre o chat ja tivemos uma sala de IRC e nao dava mais que 5 users simultaneos e nao quero fazer uma coisa para so 5 pessoas.. quero fazer pra no minimo 100.

----------


## nozey

> O Aniversário realmente nao atrai novos usuários ehehe
> 
> É so para integrar os que já participam  
> 
> Afinal ... não adianta se preocupar com novos e esquecer de quem faz parte do Underlinux todos os dias, não acham?


Concordo  :Wink: 




> Sobre o novo visual ...o Under sempre esta mudando alguma coisa ....e sempre tem pessoas que acham bom e que acham ruim .... é impossivel agradar a todos :cry: 
> 
> E infelismente .... quase ninguem se oferece para realmente fazer um layout que agrade.


Cadê o resultado daquele concurso de layout do underlinux que teve a um tempo atrás?




> Sobre o chat ja tivemos uma sala de IRC e nao dava mais que 5 users simultaneos e nao quero fazer uma coisa para so 5 pessoas.. quero fazer pra no minimo 100.


Nem vale a pena mesmo.

----------


## felco

Eu ajudo com a Wiki!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nataniel

Scorpion e demais Moderadores,

Eu acho que falta um sistema de newsgroup via Thunderbird/Outlook Express. O que mais me irrita no sistema de Fóruns é que ao enviar uma mensagem eu fico horas escrevendo e quando clico no enviar por um erro qualquer a mensagem é perdida...

Isso é extremamente frustrante.

Se pudesse existir um newsgroup eu seria um dos maiores enviadores de mensagens... hehehehe... Como era na época do news do UOL que agora é só para assinante...

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## SDM

> O que mais me irrita no sistema de Fóruns é que ao enviar uma mensagem eu fico horas escrevendo e quando clico no enviar por um erro qualquer a mensagem é perdida...
> 
> Isso é extremamente frustrante.


eu acho q o ideal era corrigir o problema, e nao contornar ele....eu tbm nao gosto quando isso acontence....por isso acho q era uma boa fazer um salvamento automatico do post...tipo...a cada 15 segundos salvar automaticamente o q vc ta digitando....assim quando vc voltar ele vai estar preenchido sozinho...

eu gostaria de participar do desenvolvimento disso....mas o novo sistema do Garimpar da me tomando 125% do tempo :cry:

----------


## Jim

Concordo com o SDM, acho que não adianta descentralizarmos o fórum, a informação estando apenas aqui, é mais fácil de ser encontrada.

----------


## nataniel

> Concordo com o SDM, acho que não adianta descentralizarmos o fórum, a informação estando apenas aqui, é mais fácil de ser encontrada.


Sem dúvida alguma é muito mais fácil de ser encontrada mas se tivermos uma solução que integre as duas seria legal...

Não digo para lançar um novo sistema via newsgroup e sim lançar uma opção para quem não quer usar a página (para não perder o que digitou e afins até mesmo de conexão lenta e ter que esperar um tempão até abrir um tópico).

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## ruyneto

> Postado originalmente por Jim
> 
> Concordo com o SDM, acho que não adianta descentralizarmos o fórum, a informação estando apenas aqui, é mais fácil de ser encontrada.
> 
> 
> Sem dúvida alguma é muito mais fácil de ser encontrada mas se tivermos uma solução que integre as duas seria legal...
> 
> Não digo para lançar um novo sistema via newsgroup e sim lançar uma opção para quem não quer usar a página (para não perder o que digitou e afins até mesmo de conexão lenta e ter que esperar um tempão até abrir um tópico).
> 
> ...


Sei la newsgroup é aquela parada que chega 300 e-mails na caixa postal?? se for to fora, heheheheeh

falows

----------


## SDM

hehehe...eh isso mesmo...  :Big Grin:  


mas lendo o q falaram eu acho q seria uma coisa do cara** se conseguissimos juntar forum e lista de email...tipo, oq falarem no email vem pro forum, e o q falarem no forum vai pro email... :good: 

auiehiuaehiuaeh....tamo inventando demais ja....o scorp daki a poco vai comecar a ter um treco.... :roll: :roll:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nataniel

> Sei la newsgroup é aquela parada que chega 300 e-mails na caixa postal?? se for to fora, heheheheeh


hahahahaha

ruy tu é um sarro...

Não mano, aquilo é maillist... newsgroup é outra coisa tu cadastra no seu gerenciador de news um endereço de um servidor que irá hospedar as notícias/tópicos e todo mundo que quer ve os tópicos direto na máquina.

Não aparece nada na caixa postal nao... :P

PS.: news.unipar.br é um news bom, mas desisti de usar depois da vigezima queda do sistema.

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## nataniel

> Postado originalmente por nataniel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por Jim
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHH...

Acabei de perder uma resposta pq deu pau na hora de enviar... que raiva!

News nao é maillist...

news.unipar.br

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## Jim

Acho que tu nao perdeu nao mano... tua resposta tá logo acima.. hehe

----------


## SDM

hehehe....confundi as coisa...XD 
foi mal... :P

----------


## ruyneto

Tpo se não receber 300 e-mails tudo bem, mas, seguinte acho que o forum já é bom, o que poderia é ter aqueles esquemas de salvar, se não for mto dificil.

falows

----------


## Duca

Olá a todos !!  :Stick Out Tongue: ula: 

O site poderia ter um quadro com datas de eventos (isso eu acho importante 8) ): seminários, congressos, workshops, etc, onde os usuários do Under poderiam ficar atentos a eventos ligados com sua área de atuação, isso dependeria bastante dos usuários daqui, assim que alguém souber de algum evento, envia pro moderador que inclui o evento, assim como acontece para mandar artigos e notícias.  :Wink:  

o que mais... gostei das idéias sobre: debates, layout novo, promoções, mini-cursos, tópicos favoritos, entrevistas com usuários do under ou outras pessoas (profissionais: empresários, administradores, etc; professores: aqui na facu tem gente que pesquisa bioinformática, computação quântica, computação paralela) ;
quanto aos aniversantes do mês seria interessante, já vi em alguns sites no final da página principal do fórum tinha uma linha na área do "Quem está on-line", com os nomes dos aniversáriantes da semana, acredito que como está no final da página do fórum não vai ter muita diferença (eu acho que quase nínguem olha mesmo); 
quanto ao chat seria interessante tb , já consegui arranjar amigos aqui, mas deve-se conscientizar de que as dúvidas ficam no fórum, lá só eh pra integrar a galera mesmo :martelo: .
o que mais...incentivar Underencontros com usuários que residem na mesma cidade (ou região).... e mostrar as fotos destes encontros (haja espaço  :Big Grin:  ) ...
Usuários que fazem mestrado, doutorado, os bolsistas ou graduandos em áreas afins poderiam colocar suas monografias de final de curso, ou seus artigos aqui tb.... quanto a isso eu não sei, pois acredito aque a maioria dos usuários do Under, não tem formação acadêmica, algo já percebi aqui, coisas do Brasil , um celeiro de talentos na área de informática, só que infelizmente pouco desses talentos passam por uma facu/univ.  :Frown: 
Outra coisa se for pra mudança geral mesmo, olha o esquema do painel de controle do fórum da www.kdanimes.com ,bem organizado e cheio de recursos... se for interessante...  :Embarrassment: ops: 

flw :good:

----------


## nataniel

> Acho que tu nao perdeu nao mano... tua resposta tá logo acima.. hehe


Jim,

Perdi sim, eu tinha escrito umas 300 linhas e quando mandei deu resposta do cache (Zero Size Replay). Quase enlouqueci....

Att,

NAtaniel Klug

----------


## nataniel

> Tpo se não receber 300 e-mails tudo bem, mas, seguinte acho que o forum já é bom, o que poderia é ter aqueles esquemas de salvar, se não for mto dificil.


Sim... A parada de salvar o que está sendo digitado é importante mesmo... Além disso a outra dica de colocar um esquema de tópicos favoritos também matou a pau...

Att,

Nataniel Klug

----------


## Duca

> Postado originalmente por Jim
> 
> Acho que tu nao perdeu nao mano... tua resposta tá logo acima.. hehe
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Perdi sim, eu tinha escrito umas 300 linhas e quando mandei deu resposta do cache (Zero Size Replay). Quase enlouqueci....
> 
> ...


É por isso que antes de enviar o post eu salvo ele no editor no texto !!!  :Big Grin:  

flw ...

----------


## B1SH0P

i ai glr... ho eu d novo...

fala ae scorp cara a ideia de armazenar topicos prediletos seria otima tb essa ideia de mini-curso para cadastrados no portal seria mto boa mesmo...mas creio q final de ano xegando td mundo na correria seria dificil mesmo...

mas seria uma ideia iinteressante pq ai os users q sao soh visitante se cadastrariam e participariam de maneira mais forte do forum...
qto

----------


## fabricio_

Coisas que seriam legais :

- Integração artigos+wiki
- Calendario de eventos
- Promoções  :Big Grin: 
- Seção de scripts ( tem isso ja ? O_O )

Coisas que nao seriam legais

- Chat
- Mudar o layout

----------


## WhiteTiger

Promoções seria massa. (o que a under tah ganhando com a propaganda do octopus e da econoweb?)

Num gosto de wiki.  :Big Grin:  

Eventos seriam bem legais.

Um sisteminha que quando vc logasse na página aparecesse a lista de niver do dia. (Todo mundo gosta de ganhar parabéns)

Um link para os nivers da semana (ou mes (prefiro semana))

scripts seria realmente massa. .conf também é legal (normalmente uso a vivaolinux pra achar isso).

A idéia de minicursos seria muito massa. Pode-se ae fazer a incrição e o curso rodar por módulos via e-mail (só os cursos pq maillist é chato). Comece do início como comandos, sistema de arquivos, organização de diretório (quem nunca se perdeu nas pastas do linux no início (as vezes me perco até hoje)) partindo para áreas mais específicas como um curso de servidor samba, outro de e-mail. Terminado o curso se faz um apanhado e cria tipo um manual bem completinho.

Um novo layout seria massa também pq já tem algum tempo que a under está assim. Não que não esteja legal mas sempre eh massa inovar.

Sou totalmente contra a maillist. Um troço desses na under que tem trocentas pessoas acessando direto entupiria ateh o gmail. Normalmente eu leio apenas os tópicos que me interessam (detalhe: Pelo amor de Deus num coloque tópico com o título tipo: "Estou com problemas." ou "Pelo amor de Deus me ajude")

----------


## ariane

Gosto da idéia de entrevista, e sei lá notícias sobre a realização de eventos

----------


## PiTsA

uma coisa que eu acho que tem que ser muito e sempre divulgada é que a participação dos membros da comunidade é muito importante. O envio de artigos, dicas e noticias são fundamentais....

Quantos usuários aqui no site não tem um trabalho enorme para realizar uma certa tarefa no linux, quantas duvidas ele teve, COMO AS RESOLVEU...etc... isto tudo poderia ser documentado por ele e criado um "*Artigo*".... se for coisa simples mas que penou um pouco pra achar, isto pode virar uma bela "*Dica*".... Quantos usuários não tem vontade de expressar sua opnião sobre certos assuntos/acontecimentos, isto está livre para virar uma "*Notícia*"....

 :Frown: cool) 

Ahh! Scorpion! No menu ao lado está "Enviar: Artigo" mas o mesmo server para enviar Dicas e Noticias, confundindo os usuarios fazendo com que a participação diminua... 

:good:

----------


## WhiteTiger

Continuo num gostando da cor do menus  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Bios

Gostei mto da idéia sobre os topicos favoritos ....

Até onde eu sei issu já vem no phpBB ... naum é?

Niver do dia ..... sempre apoiei essa ideia  :Big Grin:  

Promoções é algo meio complicado..... na ultima que fizemos o pessoal não deu mta importancia ..... acho que é algo que tem que ser mtooo bem elaborado.

Sou a favor de mais artigos, dicas e noticias  :Big Grin:  

Vamos colaborar pessoal !!! :good: 

Ahhhh White_Tiger o dinheiro do banner acima fica para a manutenção do site .... e acredite .... mta coisa sai do bolso do scorpion ainda ....  :Wink:

----------


## luccosta

> vcs poderiam fazer um cd(claro q para venda pois o site tem q pagar suas contas 8) ) com os artigos e dicas do site, tem alguns sites q fazem isso, o apostilando, gratis, baixaki, gabriel torres, seria enteressante, tipo um cd de ajuda, em vez de ler um livro tirar suas dúvidas com as dicas da under.  , q acha.
> blz


Acho esta idéia do Cd com as informações e dicas mais relevantes ótima.
Este poderia ter o formato de um grande how-to. Acredito que os novos usuários teriam uma bibloteca vasta de conhecimento para pesquisa. Outra coisa, este cd poderia contem algum QUIZ que fosse preparatório para certificação LPI e coisas assim.

Acho esta uma idéia ótima, pois ajuda no Caixa do site e no Know-How da galera.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Wiki instalado alguem quer comecar a mecher nele ??? a ideia principal e colocar os artigos la para serem feitas alteracoes para futuramente serem portados novamente para o site..

https://under-linux.org/wiki

----------


## Duca

Perdoe-me a ignorância  :Embarrassment: ops: , o que eh e como funciona o wiki?
Já o acessei ,mas não sei muito do funcionamento e como posso ajudar o Under com ele?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Cade o pessoal que mexe com o wiki para comecar a dar uma arrumada la no nosso wiki ?? Eu sei instalar agora mexer com wiki ja sao outros 500 hehehe alguem se habilita a comecar e mecher nele ?? vamos la pessoal precisamos de apoio pro wiki.

https://under-linux.org/wiki

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pro pessoal que nao entede nada de wiki mais que tem tempo e quer ajudar...

LEIA:
http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/MediaWiki_User's_Guide

A ideia basica do wiki e colocar artigos, dicas , configs 
para serem divulgadas aqui no forum e no site e futuramente portadas para a base de dados do site.

Lembrando que esta habilitada a opcao de upload de imagens entao podemos por artigos com imagens e tudo mais  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

So uma coisa scorpion o wiki é outro cadastro do que do forum?? e se esta habilitado para anonimos mexerem tb.

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

e um cadastro diferente... nao consegui fazer a integracao e certamente nao conseguirei..... sobre o wiki eu apenas instalei o mediawiki acho que o default vc precisa ser cadastrado para alterar alguma coisa...

----------


## felco

Eu estou mexendo nele e acho q anonymous naum poderiam mexer senao vai virar zona

a base de dados de usuarios do UL esta em mysql ou ldap? corrigindo hehe

----------


## stumm

sinceramente, faltam mais artigos no under... o fórum eh nota 10!!! a galera tah sempre pronta pra responder...
outra coisa... essa propaganda do octopus ficou horrivel lah no topo... isso eh minha opiniao, mas sei q eh ela quem garante a manutencao do under no ar...

----------


## ruyneto

> Eu estou mexendo nele e acho q anonymous naum poderiam mexer senao vai virar zona
> 
> a basedados de usarios do UL esta em mysql ou ldap?


concordo sem anonymous
e se possivel com a mesma base da under, se não vai começar a surgir um monte de usuário la com nick igual do forum mas que não sao as pessoas.

falows

----------


## Bios

> concordo sem anonymous
> e se possivel com a mesma base da under, se não vai começar a surgir um monte de usuário la com nick igual do forum mas que não sao as pessoas.


Também concordo com os meninos  :Big Grin:  

Pessoas, vamos ter o bom senso e usar os menos nicks que usamos no Under, assim facilita a vida de todo mundo  :Wink:  

Para não tirar o foco do fórum, o Wiki pode ser utilizado para rascunho dos artigos e projetos ..... tipo uma troca de idéias .... cada um vai acrescentando coisas ..até ficar bem maneiro ..... e pronto para postar aki no Under ...  :Big Grin:  

Acho que mais idéias aki deste topico poderiam ser aproveitadas ... tem coisa bacana 8)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bom eu ainda tenho que tirar um fds pra aprender a mexer no wiki pq ate agora eu nao faco ideia de como mecher nele  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Bios voce pode fazer uma noticia falando sobre o wiki no site ????

A ideia principal dele é colocar Artigos dicas e configs de servidores
lembrando da possibilidade de postar imagens e talz...

lembrando tambem que sempre que algo for adicionado no wiki lembrar de passar o link no forum ou mesmo como noticia no site.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Está estranho esse Wiki

----------


## Bios

> Bios voce pode fazer uma noticia falando sobre o wiki no site ????
> 
> A ideia principal dele é colocar Artigos dicas e configs de servidores
> lembrando da possibilidade de postar imagens e talz...
> 
> lembrando tambem que sempre que algo for adicionado no wiki lembrar de passar o link no forum ou mesmo como noticia no site.


Vou compor ...
Já te mostro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jim

> Está estranho esse Wiki


Pq?

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Postado originalmente por White_Tiger
> 
> Está estranho esse Wiki
> 
> 
> Pq?


soh vejo a página principal. Como crio uma página nova? Um tópico?

----------


## felco

Meu vamos integrar o login do UL com o do Wiki

----------


## WhiteTiger

Tudo neste troço vira link para postar algo? Ateh se vc clicar em cima do nome de algum user ele abre uma tela de edição.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pronto so user registrado pode editar agora..  :Smile:

----------


## Bios

No começo pode parecer meio diferente .....

Mas o lance é ir usando ....se acostumando ....

Eu to aki funçando nele eheheheheh antes de postar a noticia .... para saber melhor como ele funciona tb :P

----------


## felco

scorp nao consigo criar redirects pra paginas  :Frown:

----------


## WhiteTiger

Tah faltando mostrar quem criou a página senão o cara faz bagunça e num dah pra saber quem foi.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal eu nao conheco nada no mediawiki entao se vc tem alguma sugestao aproveite e fale como fazer ehhehe pq eu nao sei AUHauhaHU  :Smile:

----------


## felco

> Pessoal eu nao conheco nada no mediawiki entao se vc tem alguma sugestao aproveite e fale como fazer ehhehe pq eu nao sei AUHauhaHU


Bom se voce quiser minha ajuda me deixar mexer lá, porque senão eu me limito a editar artigos.

----------


## Jim

Ai que tá Felco... o wiki nao tem um admin... os usuários tem os mesmos direitos que os admins... apesar de tudo que li nos manuais dele, nao consegui criar um simples link no menu :P

----------


## felco

> Ai que tá Felco... o wiki nao tem um admin... os usuários tem os mesmos direitos que os admins... apesar de tudo que li nos manuais dele, nao consegui criar um simples link no menu :P


http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Docum...Administration

----------


## felco

Lê, entenda, porque eu nem vo ler

----------


## felco

Eu preciso de templates pra formatar o texto

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Felco coloquei voce como sysop acredito que agora voce tenha os acessos necessarios

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Felco tudo que voce precisar que nao tiver como fazer como sysop apenas com acesso local a maquina me informe para que eu possa te ajudar.

[]´s

----------


## Jim

> Postado originalmente por Jim
> 
> Ai que tá Felco... o wiki nao tem um admin... os usuários tem os mesmos direitos que os admins... apesar de tudo que li nos manuais dele, nao consegui criar um simples link no menu :P
> 
> 
> http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Docum...Administration


Justamente, ele nao possui uma "interface administrativa" as conf é tudo na unha mesmo... ao menos é o que parece
(estamos todos meio perdidos ainda nisso, huahua)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Primeiro artigo no wiki deu um trabalho do cao arrumar mais ta la

https://under-linux.org/wiki/Loadbalance

aproveitando quem quiser migrar algum artigo para o wiki

vcs podem usar essa ferramenta para migrar
http://diberri.dyndns.org/html2wiki.html

----------


## jlbavaresco

O site está otimo, a comunidade é 10. Uma coisa que eu não acho legal são as respostas de alguns usuarios, que em vez de ajudarem deixam email para entrar em contato para eles fornecerem a solução!
Acho que usarios assim deveriam ser banidos!
Isso vai contra o espirito do linux.
Tudo bem querer vender o seu trabalho, mas existe lugares mais adequados!
Esconder informação na underlinux não pode!

No mais acho que a underlinux é O PORTAL de linux do brasil!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Alguem que meche com imagem ai ????

preciso de um banner da underlinux no tamanho 135x135 pra por no wiki hehehe eu sou uma MERDA com imagens entao comigo nao sai se alguem fizer posta aqui o link pra download thankz  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Mais um artigo portado pro wiki

https://under-linux.org/wiki/Pppoe

----------


## SDM

> se alguem fizer posta aqui o link pra download thankz


eae scorp....eu ainda nao morri...XD

ve se fico bunitin....eu nao so mto bom com cantos arrendondados...por isso deixei a versao em xfc do gimp pra download tbm

http://sdm.objectis.net/imagens/underlinux_wiki

Versao GIMP: http://sdm.objectis.net/imagens/under_wiki.xcf/download

----------


## MarcusMaciel

valeu SDM ja ta no ar o seu logo  :Smile: )

----------


## WhiteTiger

Pq desabilitaram o envio de imagens?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ih ta desabilitado ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

habilitado novamente...

Uma coisa que eu reparei e que o wiki COME MUITA CPU putz grilla sem nocao..

----------


## MarcusMaciel

habilitei o cache para users anonymos no wiki tava ferrando a maquina..

----------


## WhiteTiger

Dah pra colocar restrição quanto ao tamanho das imagens?

Eu escrevi uma pequena política de imagens. Vejam se concordam.
https://under-linux.org/wiki/UnderLi...ica_de_imagens

O ideal é que fosse bloqueado imagens fora do padrão.

----------


## WhiteTiger

> habilitado novamente...
> 
> Uma coisa que eu reparei e que o wiki COME MUITA CPU putz grilla sem nocao..


Taih uma curiosidade minha. Como é nosso server? Uma máquina dedicada na casa de alguem? Que tipo de máquina e rede é?

----------


## oyama

> Scorpion e demais Moderadores,
> 
> Eu acho que falta um sistema de newsgroup via Thunderbird/Outlook Express. O que mais me irrita no sistema de Fóruns é que ao enviar uma mensagem eu fico horas escrevendo e quando clico no enviar por um erro qualquer a mensagem é perdida...
> 
> Isso é extremamente frustrante.
> 
> Se pudesse existir um newsgroup eu seria um dos maiores enviadores de mensagens... hehehehe... Como era na época do news do UOL que agora é só para assinante...
> 
> Att,
> ...


Concordo com o nataniel, eu era usuario assiduo do UOL e quem usou o Newsgroup não imagina outra forma de acessar forum.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Eu dei uma mechida no wiki e diferenciei artigo de tutorial.

----------


## WhiteTiger

Taí Scorpion uma coisa que falta:

A opção de deletar o post no fórum.

----------


## ruyneto

Scorpion estranho o wiki consumir muita CPU pq onde trabalhava tinhamos 2 wikis implantados e eram calminhos em termos de processamento, so que não era midiwiki era outro que não lembro agora.

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ruy o mediawiki que e pesado...

----------


## ruyneto

> ruy o mediawiki que e pesado...


Ahh blz, não sabia achei que eram todos, mas blz, achei que ficou bem legal.

falows

----------


## MarcusMaciel

o Wiki tem tudo pra dar certo para escrever artigos nao tem nada melhor.. porem precisa que o pessoal participe...  :Smile:

----------


## ruyneto

> o Wiki tem tudo pra dar certo para escrever artigos nao tem nada melhor.. porem precisa que o pessoal participe...


Quando der eu vo participar mais, mas acho no final do mes que vem posso começar a contribuir mais.

falows

----------


## thiagoacsp

Acho que seria muito bom ter um sessão LDAP aqui no forum pois eh algo muito procurado inclusive eu estou procurando.

----------


## dougmoraes

Acho muito maneiro o Site, entretanto algo que eu não encontrei e gostaria de poder encontrar no site, são noticias sobre cursos para linux, se possivel algo que o aluno pudesse fazer a distância, ja que somos de vários pontos diferentes do Brasil e alguns do Mundo...

 :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal vamos fazer uma forca tarefa pra portar todos os artigos e dicas do site pro wiki ????

Quem pode ajudar ????

----------


## dougmoraes

Achei muito interessante a ideia de colocarmos em discussão um topico para que todos possam dar sua opinião e demostrar soluções. Acho que seria de grande proveito para todos.

----------


## WhiteTiger

> Pessoal vamos fazer uma forca tarefa pra portar todos os artigos e dicas do site pro wiki ????
> 
> Quem pode ajudar ????


Vai precisar de uma força tarefa mesmo.

Eu me proponho pra dar uma organização dos artigos mas estou viajando hoje pro PR pra festa de bodas de ouro dos meus avós (caracas. 50 anos) e só volto na terça ou quarta.

Pessu. Tentem manter o padrão das páginas. Num custa nada dar uma formatada com html básico.

----------


## PiTsA

> Pessoal vamos fazer uma forca tarefa pra portar todos os artigos e dicas do site pro wiki ????
> 
> Quem pode ajudar ????


combina um dia ae no final de semana que to nessa...... mas ainda preciso aprende a mexe no wiki  :Frown:  :O

o scorpion, vc colocou controles de formatação mas ele num exibe direito as tags html...

----------


## Duca

Durante a próxima semana darei uma ajuda.. , pois amanhã eh feriado :claps: aqui e só volto pro trampo segunda....
enquantro iso vou dar uma lida no guia do usuário.  :Big Grin:  

flw ... :good:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Foi mal pitsa acho que ja arrumei por favor confirme  :Smile:

----------

Falta colocar novamente a sessao de IPTABLES....heheheh, mas serio onde esta ???

----------


## fabianotecnico

EI,

galera,

beleza

Sou usuario desse site a muito tempo e gosto muito dele inclusive do FÓRUM que acho de EXCELENTE qualidade,agora vou de igual ao meu colega....
precisamo mudar mesmo o LAYOUT do site, pois assim ficaria de excelente qualidade....daria uma RENOVADA no site, e a area de Artigo mais ELABORADA...acho que é só isso que falta...GALERA..pelo menos é o que acho....!

Falow.
Fabiano

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal divulguem o wiki colocando ele na sua assinatura.

----------


## fisiconuclear18

O Forúm é dez.Eu posto as duvidas os caras respondem, sao eduados, muito show.Conheci uns caras no fisl 6.0 emn POA do forum e adorei.O que poderia é se tivesse por exemplo um chat com o pessoal que tá on line.Quem sabe? E também voces poderia publicar um livro com a maioria das duvidas e dicas...
Espero ter ajudado...

André

----------


## WhiteTiger

O wiki tah precisando de gente que saiba a diferença entre artigo e tutorial. Estão publicando tudo errado e depois eu tenho de ficar movendo e alterando as páginas.

Um artigo é uma matéria, um texto sobre algum assunto que em geral tem uma posição bem determinada. 

Um tutorial é um módulo de ensino com a finalidade de explicar, com passos a serem seguidos, uma determinada tarefa.

Agora está faltando também a galera contribuir. Num precisa ter um texto completo. Aliás num eh essa a idéia. Texto concluído a gente posta no site. No wiki alguem começa um assunto e os outros vão publicando e modificando.

----------


## derson

Ae curti pra caramba a ideia de um grupo de discussão de um assunto na semana :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

----------


## Jim

Pow galera.. vamos colaborar! coloquem o wiki na assinatura pra divulgar!

----------


## Duca

> Pow galera.. vamos colaborar! coloquem o wiki na assinatura pra divulgar!


Olha minha assinatura ae !!  :Big Grin:  

Outra coisa:
Caso eu usuário postei uma dúvida no fórum errado, gostaria de ter o poder de transferir o tópico para ol lugar certo !!!
Assim esta tarefa não ficaria somente nas mãos dos moderadores!!  :Wink:  , Somente uma opinião.

flw !!! :good:

----------


## sambaloco40

Ai pessoal, acho que um https para fazer login seria legal. Estive usando um sniffer outro dia e consegui pegar minha senha aqui do underlinux... Acho que se só a parte do login fosse encriptada não seria peso algum para os servidores. Será que poderia ser? Valeu!

----------


## evandrofisico

Acho que a idéia de login usando https é boa, apesar do sambaloco40 ter ficado um pouco mais paranóico quando a senha do que de costume depois de ter feito um curso de seguranca

----------


## sambaloco40

pois é! mas até parece que o evandrofisico não sabe como é fácil roubar senhas com esse tipo de transmição do site para o server! como se ele mesmo já não tivesse feito isso... ahahahah
Mas é sério, não é algo dificil de ser implmentado e segurança nunca é demais! Valeu!

----------

Outra coisa...
Toda vez que um usuároi se cadastrar, ele deveria receber via e-mail cadastrado, as regars do fórum 

flw !!!

----------


## Duca

> Outra coisa...
> Toda vez que um usuároi se cadastrar, ele deveria receber via e-mail cadastrado, as regars do fórum 
> 
> flw !!!


foi malz, era eu, num tava logado :toim: 

flw

----------


## Duca

Se alguem tiver paciência e tempo, seria interessante um guia básico em português sobre como utilizar o Wiki, a fim de pessoas com nenhuma experiência terem menos dificuldades para contribuir como o Wiki do portal.

flw  :Wink:  !!!

----------


## ZX350

Séria interesante colocar novos artigos para participação de usuarios por exemplo programação os scripts o pessoal contribuir e discutir tentar aumentar nosso nivel de conteúdo já seria um começo.

----------


## 1c3m4n

> Ai pessoal, acho que um https para fazer login seria legal. Estive usando um sniffer outro dia e consegui pegar minha senha aqui do underlinux... Acho que se só a parte do login fosse encriptada não seria peso algum para os servidores. Será que poderia ser? Valeu!


Eh logico que um https ajuda na segurança, mas vc executou o sniffer na sua propria maquina neh???? :P Se vc tenta em outra maquina da rede eu acho que vc nao vai conseguir nao, pelo menos nao em plain text

----------


## MarcusMaciel

olha uma raridade no forum AHuhahUAHUahuaUHA ICEMAN DE VOLTA ?

----------


## demiurgo

kralho..... se for pra executar sniffing na minha propria maquina.. eu prefiro digitar direto!!!!!!!!

eh..... seguranca eh importante.. mas.... do server pra sua maquina... da sua mquina pra sua maquina.. soh vc sabe como fazer!!!! heheehe

ei 1c3!!! vc nao tunha morrido??

se sim, me avisa, pq eu roubo seus posts!! ahUAHuhauHAUHuhauHA

----------


## Bios

Meu Deus!!!

Hj é dia do reencontro ahahahahah

1c3_m4n e Demiurgo sumidos, devem ter saído do mesmo buraco negro :P :P :P 

To mto feliz de ver vcs mocinhus!!!  :Big Grin:  
O under so tem a ganhar com essas presenças!
 :Smile:

----------


## Alberto-de

pessoal tao de parabéms com a estabilidade e confiabilidade do under-linux.org  :Smile:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Respondo isso com uma pergunta....

Esta p#@$#@$ do anti spam tá com bug? Já me bloqueou varios comentários!

Seria legal você publicarem estatística de acesso por navegador e S/O. Isso é simples de ser feito, ou é uma daquelas coisas dificeis pacas?

Abraços
Dirceu

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Mais uma coisinha besta.....

O que seria um Tópico Inamovível?

É erro de tradução, de digitação, ou é uma palavra que nao conheço?


Abraços
Dirceu

----------


## 1c3m4n

precisa olha no dicionario pra ter certeza, mas serve pra nao deixar ninguem mover o topico de lugar

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Caramba, os caras estão gastando o português hein!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Duca

```
inamovível
 
adj. 2 gén., que se não pode deslocar;
que não pode ser deslocado ou transferido do seu lugar.
```

 
Em outra palavra *fixo*. :wink:




> precisa olha no dicionario pra ter certeza, mas serve pra nao deixar ninguem mover o topico de lugar


*Tópico fixo !*

----------


## edmafer

Mas o que falta, é:

Reduzir os links!

Toda vez que é postado algum link, a página estora, e a coluna esquerda sobrepõe o post, ficando uma m... para ler (Isto quando da para ler).

Ex:
http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=p...esquisar&meta=

----------


## edmafer

Então...

Eu ia editar para arrumar um erro ortográfico (estora??? Estoura), mas infelizmente não consigo clicar no botão.

----------


## slackmaster

Amigos,

Tô sentindo falta de uma opções no fórum:

_Ver mensagens sem resposta_

_Ver suas mensagens sem resposta_

OK!?

----------


## edmafer

Também falta arrumar o assunto das mensagens de notificação:

Resposta ao T&oacute;pico:

----------

